# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  6.5 prc loads

## Gkp

G'day all. I have a 20 inch 6.5 prc and have found a good accurate load with the 147 eldm that shoots 0.3 moa at worst and avg 2990 fps with 3.3 ES. Happy Chappy
Shot this old bruiser at 350 yards in the neck early this week and dropped him on the spot
Have been dropping goats on the spot at 500 and 550 yards with a slower load with no problem. 
The 142 Lrab I haven't been able to get tighter than 0.7 moa which would be a good under 300 yard load for angry stags. Got a good 3 inch exit hole on one big bodied stag when shot square in the shoulder at 100 yards, dropped him on the spot.
The two Fellow I shot in the shoulder a couple of weeks ago with the 147s didn't fair so well with a lot meat damage, wrecked half the back steaks!

I have ordered some 120 ttsx to top load in the mag for the short range meat harvesting shots. If anyone has a load in the prc for this pill I will be interested to hear. 
Cheers G

----------


## Moa Hunter

How does a standard AB fly if the LRAB doesn't group ?. I like the 110 AB at 3200 in a 2506, it groups very well. I only just started with 140AB in 270 and one stag shot so far opened quick, blew a 2" hole straight through with little meat damage

----------


## Doon

2990 FPS with a 147 grain bullet is smoking for a 20” prc, what is your load?
I have a 20” and 24” prc, my 24” is 3000fps with a 140 eldm.

----------


## Gkp

> 2990 FPS with a 147 grain bullet is smoking for a 20” prc, what is your load?
> I have a 20” and 24” prc, my 24” is 3000fps with a 140 eldm.


G'day @Doon 57 of superformance gives 2990 out of the 20. 57.5 of Rl26 is 2950. Barrel is 8 twist. 
Watch this space, I reckon I have a just as accurate load @ avg 3050fps. Just don't want to jinx myself until I have given it a second test.

----------


## Gkp

As above both loads very good at 0.3moa or better

----------


## Doon

> As above both loads very good at 0.3moa or better


That’s very impressive, I’m using 2217

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> G'day @Doon 57 of superformance gives 2990 out of the 20. 57.5 of Rl26 is 2950. Barrel is 8 twist. 
> Watch this space, I reckon I have a just as accurate load @ avg 3050fps. Just don't want to jinx myself until I have given it a second test.


I know it's not a PRC but both those powders work well in a .260 with me being able to load 1.7 grns more RL26 than superprofrmance for 2880fps with 26 and 2843fps with superprofrmance but this is with the 143 ELDX.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Doon

> G'day @Doon 57 of superformance gives 2990 out of the 20. 57.5 of Rl26 is 2950. Barrel is 8 twist. 
> Watch this space, I reckon I have a just as accurate load @ avg 3050fps. Just don't want to jinx myself until I have given it a second test.


Have ordered some SP, do you have your ladder velocities for SP?

----------


## Gkp

@Doon I went straight to 57 grains as I was given the load. I believe that it is good for the 140s and should give you 3050fps with them.
I wouldnt bother going a higher charge as this gives me a sticky bolt lift. Messing with seating depths will give you different velocity but pressure seams consistent. 
Let me know how you get on

----------


## Gkp

Has anyone used Rl22 in the Prc?

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

Only thing to watch is superprofrmance is a bit temp sensitive in mid summer if you are at the top end it will give you pressure issues

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gkp

> Only thing to watch is superprofrmance is a bit temp sensitive in mid summer if you are at the top end it will give you pressure issues
> 
> Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk


Cheers will keep an eye out for that

----------


## Spitfire

> Has anyone used Rl22 in the Prc?


RE22 is very temp sensitive too based on .25-06, .30-06 and .300 WM testing when I lived in the US. Temps there (Missouri) ranged from -23 to + 44 in my time, and although I didn’t test at such extremes, RE22 velocities varied widely and I gave up on it.

----------


## WillB

This is all interesting stuff. Im doing a build in 6.5 PRC and have picked up some IMR 8277 as so many powders are hard to get right now. It should be pretty close to H1000. I didnt think of superformance though. I will try 143 ELDX to start but am not expecting 2990 out of my 22” bbl though! Thats very fast. Barrel life may not be great.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> This is all interesting stuff. Im doing a build in 6.5 PRC and have picked up some IMR 8277 as so many powders are hard to get right now. It should be pretty close to H1000. I didnt think of superformance though. I will try 143 ELDX to start but am not expecting 2990 out of my 22 bbl though! Thats very fast. Barrel life may not be great.


I'm picking you will push them faster than that with a 22" 

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## WillB

Wow!  Ill certainly come back and let you know how I go. Keen to read any experience with this calibre.

----------


## Cowboy06

I love this shit. 0.7moa doesnt group. Thats 7 at 1000m if your any good. Still well within a 12 kill zone. Get out of your heads and look at reality.

----------


## Gkp

It seams that the 6.5 prc likes the same powders as the 7 rem mag. I wouldn't be surprised if win 760 works well on the light pills like I tried in the 7

----------


## Gkp

> I love this shit. “0.7moa” doesn’t group. That’s 7” at 1000m if your any good. Still well within a 12” kill zone. Get out of your heads and look at reality.


It's not hard to get the prc shooting single ragged holes so why aim for less. Its a great confidence booster when you know you a shooting with a good load.

----------


## Roarless20

> It seams that the 6.5 prc likes the same powders as the 7 rem mag. I wouldn't be surprised if win 760 works well on the light pills like I tried in the 7


I am using Win760 in my "cheap" loads ($1.32 per shot) for the 6.5PRC, it isnt suited to the cartridge. Shooting 123 SSt and Lapua 123 scenars i'm only getting 2850-2900fps with 54.5grs, pressure signs at 55gr+ out of an 18" barrel.

The RL26 56.6gr are pushing 143ELD-X @2900-2930 fps 18" barrel.

Also if your worried about meat damage on the Fallow then shoot them in the head. Your 0.3moa load on a moderate day will still shoot them between the eyes at 200m. I call out "HEY" to the deer so they put their heads up and hold dead still, then you dont have to worry about them moving as you touch off. The last one i shot @370m couldnt hear me yelling at it to stop feeding, i had to wait for a peacock to get it on alert so i could take the shot.

----------


## Kelton

Gave the 156 a burn on a red yesterday did the job jelly inside diafram entry and exit seem to be on on same side which was puzzling no fragments threw meat so must have held together well hit plenty of bone very very steep down hill shot hit lower than id planned very dead deer

----------


## Moa Hunter

Fair bit of damage considering where the deer was shot. Bullet too soft ??

----------


## Kelton

> Fair bit of damage considering where the deer was shot. Bullet too soft ??



The entry went straight threw leg bone below shoulder blade and then back out threw ribs the blood spot seen on the animal is the exit to be fair i head shoot meat animals and this was souly a test which il have to do again as i want to go threw shoulders on a good bodied stag . We found one on the day but the kids had other ideas

----------


## Kelton

I think anyway was a very confusing assessment of the animal when skinning today unless it was stepping foward and its leg was right back and its gone threw front leg bone opened up and blown that hole in the ribs and i lost projectile in jelly that was its engine room? Il be sure to update in a few weeks after a few more deer

----------


## Moa Hunter

> I think anyway was a very confusing assessment of the animal when skinning today unless it was stepping foward and its leg was right back and its gone threw front leg bone opened up and blown that hole in the ribs and i lost projectile in jelly that was its engine room? Il be sure to update in a few weeks after a few more deer


I it is very hard to find the right 'do all' near and far, big and small, projectile for higher velocity type calibers in my experience. With the move by manufacturers to high bc soft lead core thin jacket jobs the problem is getting worse. It used to only be sierra bullets that blew up and shed their jackets, now SST, VLD, ELD etc. I really struggled with this problem in a 2506 AI untill I switched to Accubonds. Federal has a new one out that is similar but with a solid copper base section which should make it perform like a Partition. I used to be in the ' we want a bullet that mushrooms and transfers all its energy and doesn't exit' camp. Now I prefer a bullet that mushrooms quick, stays together and cuts a hole right through without buggering a lot of meat. On this, I wonder if the bullet passing through actually sets up a venturi effect that sucks blood out with it rather than forcing it through the meat Hydraulically??

Certainly nothing wrong with your shot placement, just disappointing  amount of damage

----------


## Kelton

> I it is very hard to find the right 'do all' near and far, big and small, projectile for higher velocity type calibers in my experience. With the move by manufacturers to high bc soft lead core thin jacket jobs the problem is getting worse. It used to only be sierra bullets that blew up and shed their jackets, now SST, VLD, ELD etc. I really struggled with this problem in a 2506 AI untill I switched to Accubonds. Federal has a new one out that is similar but with a solid copper base section which should make it perform like a Partition. I used to be in the ' we want a bullet that mushrooms and transfers all its energy and doesn't exit' camp. Now I prefer a bullet that mushrooms quick, stays together and cuts a hole right through without buggering a lot of meat. On this, I wonder if the bullet passing through actually sets up a venturi effect that sucks blood out with it rather than forcing it through the meat Hydraulically??
> 
> Certainly nothing wrong with your shot placement, just disappointing  amount of damage


I do like a exit as i like blood to track sounds like the accubond could be worth a look

----------


## Gkp

@Kelton I can send you some 142 Lrab if want to give them a whirl.

----------


## Moa Hunter

I pose the question: When we see blood, lungs pieces etc following a shot on the ground or vegetation, was it blown out of the animal or was it sucked out as the bullet passed through ??

----------


## Gkp

CAUTION: THESE ARE HOT LOADS! 
They both shot around 0.3moa with out a chrony attached

----------


## Moa Hunter

Results suggest that something at 130 gr would be optimal ?

----------


## Gkp

> Results suggest that something at 130 gr would be optimal ?


I plan on duel loading these two loads. Have the TTSX on top of the mag for spook and shoot meat harvesting (no lead contamination) and the eldm for the longer shots.
The 120 ttsx worked very well for me in the 7mm RM in the past

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> CAUTION: THESE ARE HOT LOADS! Attachment 141601Attachment 141602
> They both shot around 0.3moa with out a chrony attached


What length barrel are you running?

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gkp

20 inch barrel
I am going to settle on this load as it has the same POI as the TTSX load. 
That will do for a hunting rig I reckon

----------


## Gkp

Will be a good combo I think

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

That Hodgdon superprofrmance is dam good powder I use it in the .260 as well with good speeds

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> I it is very hard to find the right 'do all' near and far, big and small, projectile for higher velocity type calibers in my experience. With the move by manufacturers to high bc soft lead core thin jacket jobs the problem is getting worse. It used to only be sierra bullets that blew up and shed their jackets, now SST, VLD, ELD etc. I really struggled with this problem in a 2506 AI untill I switched to Accubonds. Federal has a new one out that is similar but with a solid copper base section which should make it perform like a Partition. I used to be in the ' we want a bullet that mushrooms and transfers all its energy and doesn't exit' camp. Now I prefer a bullet that mushrooms quick, stays together and cuts a hole right through without buggering a lot of meat. On this, I wonder if the bullet passing through actually sets up a venturi effect that sucks blood out with it rather than forcing it through the meat Hydraulically??
> 
> Certainly nothing wrong with your shot placement, just disappointing  amount of damage


I went back to accubonds for this very reason and now using the Federal TLR's. I found anything Hornady too explody!!

----------


## wayno

I found amaxs and elds  really good at making a real mess inside and not to bad at meat damage . SST'S on the other hand i found great killing bullet but shocking meat mashers . I got so pissed of with ssts i went and switched to accubonds and found they did the job with out the damage . That said i would like to know how folks are finding the long rage accubonds they sound like better past the 400 mark than the standard accubond but how do they go at say 100 yards or closer .The only reason i have avoid them is the price  . They way the bullet companies have been designing projectiles is now for very specific tasks  and therefore the idea of a do all is now not possible they will all have some form of trade off . The only way of making a bullet  a do all is changing your shot placement  to suit the range or as some do a dual load .

----------


## Gkp

I am with you on that @wayno
I have only shot one stag at around 70 - 100 yards. Dropped it on the spot. 3 inch exit and turned the insides to Jelly. 
I would use the lrab as an all round projectile is it was as accurate as the 147eldm of 120 ttsx.

----------


## The Claw

Following this thread with interest. I have a 22" barrelled PRC being built currently. My intention is to use the 156gr Bergers as I have a 3.110" length mag available, but I also have a box of 142gr LRAB's to try as well. I'm not going to use the 147gr ELD-M's as I have a Proof 4 groove 7.5 twist barrel and I've read a bit about them blowing up with this combo (and seen it 1st hand). I also like the idea of the TTSX option, might see what I can work up there as well. Currently have 2217, 2225 and RL26 as suitable powder options. Might see if I can get some N565 to try as I have N570 but think it could be a bit slow.

----------


## Gkp

@The Claw I think you will easily get the 156 to 2900 with RL26. I was working up and got to 2880 without pressure with RL26 then I ran out of the 156(only had 12)
Grroups were starting to tighten up. I got to 0.5 moa

----------


## The Claw

> @The Claw I think you will easily get the 156 to 2900 with RL26. I was working up and got to 2880 without pressure with RL26 then I ran out of the 156(only had 12)
> Grroups were starting to tighten up. I got to 0.5 moa


Cheers for the info mate. I'll try RL26 first since I have some (that belongs to my bro) but I'm keen to track down N565 as the results seem to be very good with it too. If I can get mid 2.9's and good accuracy with the 156gr I'd be more than happy 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Taupohunter

Gidday mate. Are you using large magnum primer with superformance or large?

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> Gidday mate. Are you using large magnum primer with superformance or large?


I use federal 215 magnum primers in all my large rifle caliber's.
I know@Kelton is using RL26 and the 156 Berger in his 6.5 SAUM and I've just given him some 142 LRAB to try.
I'm using them in my .260 and have shot about 4 deer so far with them, the last was a big red hind at 200 yards with a less than ideal shot way too far back and I thought it would mean a long tracking job.
It ran into the bush and about 30 second's later it came tumbling down the slip.
The internal damage was massive, so I'll keep using them for now.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gkp

@Taupohunter large rifle primers(non Magnum) CCI BR2
I was told that Magnum rifle primers stretch the primer pocket in the 6.5 prc.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> @Taupohunter large rifle primers(non Magnum) CCI BR2
> I was told that Magnum rifle primers stretch the primer pocket in the 6.5 prc.


How so ???

----------


## Gkp

> How so ???


My understanding is that a Magnum primer in the 6.5 prc will cause an excessive pressure spike which makes it hard on brass
Using a non mag primer didn't effect velocity or accuracy so I just ran with that. 
From memory I don't think a Magnum primer is necessary for under 70 grains grains of powder

----------


## Kelton

> I use federal 215 magnum primers in all my large rifle caliber's.
> I know@Kelton is using RL26 and the 156 Berger in his 6.5 SAUM and I've just given him some 142 LRAB to try.
> I'm using them in my .260 and have shot about 4 deer so far with them, the last was a big red hind at 200 yards with a less than ideal shot way too far back and I thought it would mean a long tracking job.
> It ran into the bush and about 30 second's later it came tumbling down the slip.
> The internal damage was massive, so I'll keep using them for now.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk


Yip mines fed 210s rl26 and 156 eol will try the lrab as soon as work allows it and iv had enough sleep to be playing with gun powder safly

----------


## Doon

> @Doon I went straight to 57 grains as I was given the load. I believe that it is good for the 140s and should give you 3050fps with them.
> I wouldnt bother going a higher charge as this gives me a sticky bolt lift. Messing with seating depths will give you different velocity but pressure seams consistent. 
> Let me know how you get on


 @Gkp Did some ladders today with SP, 129sst had a good node of 2994 with 56.4 56.6  grains of SP, 140 SST was 2958 WITH 56 grains of SP.
 57.2 grains of SP with the 140 ELDM stiff bolt lift.
20'' barrel measured using magneto speed v3

----------


## Taupohunter

> G'day @Doon 57 of superformance gives 2990 out of the 20. 57.5 of Rl26 is 2950. Barrel is 8 twist. 
> Watch this space, I reckon I have a just as accurate load @ avg 3050fps. Just don't want to jinx myself until I have given it a second test.


Im getting 3036fps out of my 20inch Hardy carbon wrapped barrel with 56.5gr of superformance pushing a 143 ELDX. RL26 shot just as accurate but it was slower If I do my bit it will shoot .3moa all day. At 600 yards 4 different shooters fired 5 shots between them and the group size was 3 inches. Two of the shooters were novices.

----------


## Gkp

> Im getting 3036fps out of my 20inch Hardy carbon wrapped barrel with 56.5gr of superformance pushing a 143 ELDX. RL26 shot just as accurate but it was slower If I do my bit it will shoot .3moa all day. At 600 yards 4 different shooters fired 5 shots between them and the group size was 3 inches. Two of the shooters were novices.


That's awesome! 
How do you find the eldx go on deer at various distances?

----------


## Taupohunter

> That's awesome! 
> How do you find the eldx go on deer at various distances?


I'll let you know when I shoot some deer with them.

----------


## Lucky

I am seriously interested in this caliber but didn’t want to run a 24” barrel , you guys are getting good numbers in a 20” , are you running supressors  ? and are they in lightweight rigs ? and what’s the recoil like ? hope you don’t mind me picking your brains .

----------


## Gkp

20 inch for me. I found near on 3000fps in a 3.3kg rig too light to punch the 147s.
I reckon 3.6 to 4 kg would be mint! 
Still reserved on the 6.5 as I have only shot 7 or 9 deer and 40 odd goats but so far so good. It has potential to be "the one"

----------


## The Claw

I have a 22" barreled version almost ready to go. Should be about 2.65kg bare and 3.5kg scoped and suppressed (VX5 and Atec Optima 45)

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

----------


## outdoorlad

> I have a 22" barreled version almost ready to go. Should be about 2.65kg bare and 3.5kg scoped and suppressed (VX5 and Atec Optima 45)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


We need photos please   :Grin:

----------


## The Claw

> We need photos please


I pinky promise I will once I have it in my hands. Just (hopefully) getting finished up with Dean Maisey

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gkp

@camo wsm is holding out on the gun porn!

----------


## Lucky

@Gkp , yeah I am currently running a 308 with 20 inch Barrel , DPT can and bolt in its 3.7kg which I am happy carrying , it’s a shit to carry with the Harris bipod on but what isn’t  I guess , I don’t want to give up accuracy for horsepower , so a 3.7 kg PRC sounds like it will be quite manageable, I’m not a big guy so can’t handle recoil as much as some others .

----------


## Gkp

> Im getting 3036fps out of my 20inch Hardy carbon wrapped barrel with 56.5gr of superformance pushing a 143 ELDX. RL26 shot just as accurate but it was slower If I do my bit it will shoot .3moa all day. At 600 yards 4 different shooters fired 5 shots between them and the group size was 3 inches. Two of the shooters were novices.


 @Taupohunter I got some 143's on the way. Would you mind telling me your COAL for this load please

----------


## Taupohunter

> @Taupohunter I got some 143's on the way. Would you mind telling me your COAL for this load please


I just used SAAMI specs

----------


## nor-west

Brian just picked one up for me, Mauser M18, nothing flash but good trigger and 24 inch 1/8 twist barrel so should be a good tool, anyhow thinking those flash Hammer bullets that Tahrs been using and 2213sc, anyone using 2213sc?

----------


## Gkp

> Brian just picked one up for me, Mauser M18, nothing flash but good trigger and 24 inch 1/8 twist barrel so should be a good tool, anyhow thinking those flash Hammer bullets that Tahrs been using and 2213sc, anyone using 2213sc?


Welcome to the team! My barrel is 8 twist and shots the 120ttsx well. I was thinking the same with the Hammers, have some 124s to try out soon, wicked looking pill! 
I would say that 2213 will be fine as it is near the burn speed of 4831 which is known to be a good powder for 6.5s in general, might be a little slower than what could be achieved with superformance or RL26.  The 6.5 PRC seems to be very easy to load for with most combinations of pills and powder. Give it a go and let us know how you get on. I will probably put the hammers in front of rl22 as I have a couple of tins I am not using for any other cal.

----------


## outdoorlad

@Gkp how did the Hammer Bullets go?

----------


## Gkp

> @Gkp how did the Hammer Bullets go?


Haven't loaded any up yet. Too busy doing other shit. 
Thought about doing a load for the roar but not enough time left to test them.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Welcome to the team! My barrel is 8 twist and shots the 120ttsx well. I was thinking the same with the Hammers, have some 124s to try out soon, wicked looking pill! 
> I would say that 2213 will be fine as it is near the burn speed of 4831 which is known to be a good powder for 6.5s in general, might be a little slower than what could be achieved with superformance or RL26.  The 6.5 PRC seems to be very easy to load for with most combinations of pills and powder. Give it a go and let us know how you get on. I will probably put the hammers in front of rl22 as I have a couple of tins I am not using for any other cal. Attachment 146651


Quick question: How similar are Superformance and RL26 in real world experience, velocity & groups ?

----------


## Gkp

I think superformance is faster burning. I am getting 80-90 fps more out of superformance over rl26. Both just as accurate in the prc.

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

In my .260 I use 1 grain more of RL26 compared to superprofrmance for same fps both group well superprofrmance is not as stable in warm temp.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## Moa Hunter

Thanks for that boys, I can give up my wonderings about RL26 and just stay with Superformance. Loading it in a 270. Might try in the 25-06 AI as well

----------


## Gkp

RL22 accurate as well. I didn't chrony but

----------


## Moa Hunter

> RL22 accurate as well. I didn't chrony but


Funny you should mention RL22, I have a full one here after another forum member made a convincing argument re impending powder shortage / go to shop, grab it while you can etc. Pleased now I listened to him

----------


## Taupohunter

6.5 PRC
Tikka action
Hardy 20" Carbon wrapped barrel

Load
ADG brass
Fed 210 Lg rifle primer
60gr Superformance
135 Berger classic hunter
3200 FPS
.350 inch at 110y

----------


## Taupohunter

> Quick question: How similar are Superformance and RL26 in real world experience, velocity & groups ?


My 6.5PRC shot .3 or less with both. Superformance gave me better velocity....100fps

----------


## veitnamcam

> My 6.5PRC shot .3 or less with both. Superformance gave me better velocity....100fps


Would you say those numbers would reverse with 150 class bullets?

----------


## Kelton

> Would you say those numbers would reverse with 150 class bullets?


Never actually tested superperformance and also not a prc but near enough my 6.5saum did 3080 with the 156 Berger I wouldn't hesitate to use the 26 with the heavier

----------


## Moa Hunter

> My 6.5PRC shot .3 or less with both. Superformance gave me better velocity....100fps


Not that I have tried RL26, but I found Superformance more 'blasty' if that's a word than 2213. 
Taupohunter yourself, GPK and 25 08imp have given me a good picture of what to expect versus RL26 thank you

----------


## veitnamcam

> Never actually tested superperformance and also not a prc but near enough my 6.5saum did 3080 with the 156 Berger I wouldn't hesitate to use the 26 with the heavier


Getting 2990 with the 153s and R26 out of 22" with the PRC.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## 25 /08 IMP

> Not that I have tried RL26, but I found Superformance more 'blasty' if that's a word than 2213. 
> Taupohunter yourself, GPK and 25 08imp have given me a good picture of what to expect versus RL26 thank you


If using Hodgdon superprofrmance in the summer months at near max take care as it is prone to pressure spikes if your rounds  are left at the range in the sun.

Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk

----------


## buzzman

> If using Hodgdon superprofrmance in the summer months at near max take care as it is prone to pressure spikes if your rounds  are left at the range in the sun.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1903 using Tapatalk


Found that out in a 260 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Taupohunter

> Would you say those numbers would reverse with 150 class bullets?


If I can ever get my hands on some ill tell you. The ammo crises has taught me to keep my options open. I'm always tinkering.

----------


## veitnamcam

> If I can ever get my hands on some ill tell you. The ammo crises has taught me to keep my options open. I'm always tinkering.


153s are about the only thing still widely available arnt they? Probably due to being a bit long for all the creedmore owners.....that and the price....but shit they fly.

----------


## Gkp

This tikka prc will be for sale in 3 weeks time when I get home. Bare rifle with stug stock weighs a bit over 2.5 kg. 
Currently wearing a NF 20moa rail. Heaps of brass, pills, powder and dies will be available to the purchaser.

----------


## Cowboy06

I’ve just finished my first 6.5 PRC barrel. I shot it out in a year. 900 rounds. Am currently doing some copper solid testing before I change it out, as they are the only Bullet that doesn’t blow apart. Running a 7 twist barrel. I’d advise not going any faster than a 8 twist for any hunting and match shooting situations. The 147eldm and 153 atip fly apart pretty easy. I have about half my barrel fire cracked. I was never nice to it. A lot of match 10 round strings running 147 and 156’s at between 3050-3150. Accuracy is still very good then the bullets don’t blow up.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I’ve just finished my first 6.5 PRC barrel. I shot it out in a year. 900 rounds. Am currently doing some copper solid testing before I change it out, as they are the only Bullet that doesn’t blow apart. Running a 7 twist barrel. I’d advise not going any faster than a 8 twist for any hunting and match shooting situations. The 147eldm and 153 atip fly apart pretty easy. I have about half my barrel fire cracked. I was never nice to it. A lot of match 10 round strings running 147 and 156’s at between 3050-3150. Accuracy is still very good then the bullets don’t blow up.


Have you tried the berger or sierra in it?
What barrel are you running?
Mines a 1 in 7 also (proof research). And running the 153atip also but still under 300 down the tube.
I dont baby it but I cant get it too hot either as the mirage off the suppressor stops me.
How far out do they go before blowing up ?

----------


## Cowboy06

Its a Kreiger 4 grove. Shot very well.
I originally shot 150sierra mk. Had a little trouble with that Bullet. Then tried the 147 and was very accurate. They started blowing up very early on. Maybe after 200 rounds total down the barrel. Then used some 156 Berger EOL, they were very accurate and worked good for a few hundred rounds then they started blowing up. I ran Some 130 AR Hybrids never had a problem with those but could not get ballistics to line up properly. Ok to 1000 then wouldnt group well. I ran the 156 and 147 out to 2km. Both were as good as my 338. Now using some of the solids while waiting for a reamer. 
The proof is a 4 groove. If you treat it nice it might last. The thicker jacket bullets are the way to go. Those 153 a tip will start stripping at some stage. I know some that have in 5 groove 1/7.5. These match bullets are just no good once the throat gets a little rough. Im finding atleast 1 in 3 fly apart. Never the first shot, so should be ok in hunting rifles.
Varies, some make 30m some a few hundred.

----------


## veitnamcam

> It’s a Kreiger 4 grove. Shot very well.
> I originally shot 150sierra mk. Had a little trouble with that Bullet. Then tried the 147 and was very accurate. They started blowing up very early on. Maybe after 200 rounds total down the barrel. Then used some 156 Berger EOL, they were very accurate and worked good for a few hundred rounds then they started blowing up. I ran Some 130 AR Hybrids never had a problem with those but could not get ballistics to line up properly. Ok to 1000 then wouldn’t group well. I ran the 156 and 147 out to 2km. Both were as good as my 338. Now using some of the solids while waiting for a reamer. 
> The proof is a 4 groove. If you treat it nice it might last. The thicker jacket bullets are the way to go. Those 153 a tip will start stripping at some stage. I know some that have in 5 groove 1/7.5. These match bullets are just no good once the throat gets a little rough. I’m finding atleast 1 in 3 fly apart. Never the first shot, so should be ok in hunting rifles.
> Varies, some make 30m some a few hundred.


Thanks for that.
Hopefully I've got a while yet before I have to worry about it but how do you think something like a LRAcubond or interbond would hold up when the throats roughed up?

----------


## Tahr

> @Gkp how did the Hammer Bullets go?


    @outdoorlad 270 wsm, 117 grns, 3450 fps. They are devastating on deer. And accurate.

I use R26, and I expect that this performance would be within a hairs breadth of the 6.5PRC.

In hole (the little cut mark is a petal exiting - they fly around causing all sorts of mayhem)


Out 


(It was an angled shot and this is the bullet path under the shoulder)

----------


## Gkp

@Tahr haven't tried them yet. Will sell the 6.5s but pretty keen to get the 7mm 143 I think going in the 7bm

----------


## Tahr

> @Tahr haven't tried them yet. Will sell the 6.5s but pretty keen to get the 7mm 143 I think going in the 7bm


 @nor-west might buy them off you

----------


## veitnamcam

> @outdoorlad 270 wsm, 117 grns, 3450 fps. They are devastating on deer. And accurate.
> 
> I use R26, and I expect that this performance would be within a hairs breadth of the 6.5PRC.
> 
> In hole (the little cut mark is a petal exiting - they fly around causing all sorts of mayhem)
> Attachment 165625
> 
> Out 
> Attachment 165626
> ...


They look very similar to Barnes in performance....little blood/shocked meat.
I thought the GMX would be similar to the Barnes but its not....more like the amax.....lots of mess.

----------


## outdoorlad

> @Tahr haven't tried them yet. Will sell the 6.5s but pretty keen to get the 7mm 143 I think going in the 7bm


 @Gkp I’d take the 6.5 hammers off your hands.

----------

